# Cardinale è a Milano. In settimana Milan a Redbird.



## admin (26 Maggio 2022)

Repubblica: Jerry Cardinale è sbarcato a Milano. IN settimana il passaggio del Milan da Ellott a Redbid con la firma del contratto preliminare. Ellott resterà col 30%. Stadio a San Siro o Sesto. Con o anche senza l'Inter. Si vuole procedere il prima possibile. Maldini e Massara resteranno così come Furlani. Del futuro di Gazidis se ne parlerà più avanti: ha un contratto fino a novembre.


----------



## Zenos (26 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: Jerry Cardinale è sbarcato a Milano. IN settimana il passaggio del Milan da Ellott a Redbid con la firma del contratto preliminare


Preparatevi a due diligence,rinvio,slitte,closing,dame bianche,cauto ottimismo,mercato condiviso,a saldo 0...


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: Jerry Cardinale è sbarcato a Milano. IN settimana il passaggio del Milan da Ellott a Redbid con la firma del contratto preliminare



L'Edilnord dei due demoni in Serie A + Jerry...

Dico solo: speriamo bene...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Preparatevi a due diligence,rinvio,slitte,closing,dame bianche,cauto ottimismo,mercato condiviso,a saldo 0...


Spero di no, c'è un mercato da fare e la seconda stella da vincere.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Maggio 2022)

Manca solo Bobby Baccalà e facciamo tredici


----------



## Pit96 (26 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: Jerry Cardinale è sbarcato a Milano. IN settimana il passaggio del Milan da Ellott a Redbid con la firma del contratto preliminare


Sto qui non mi ispira per nulla... Ma se spende più di un miliardo per il Milan con l'intenzione di rivenderlo dovrà migliorare anche la squadra. 
Spero non punti solo sullo stadio...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (26 Maggio 2022)

Peccato, io sogno la cordata italiana con Jerry Calà, De Sica, Boldi, Biagio Izzo e Enzo Salvi


----------



## kYMERA (26 Maggio 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Sto qui non mi ispira per nulla... Ma se spende più di un miliardo per il Milan con l'intenzione di rivenderlo dovrà migliorare anche la squadra.
> Spero non punti solo sullo stadio...


E chiaramente non spendi 1.2 mld per rivenderlo a 1.4


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: Jerry Cardinale è sbarcato a Milano. IN settimana il passaggio del Milan da Ellott a Redbid con la firma del contratto preliminare. Ellott resterà col 30%. Stadio a San Siro o Sesto. Con o anche senza l'Inter. Si vuole procedere il prima possibile.


.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: Jerry Cardinale è sbarcato a Milano. IN settimana il passaggio del Milan da Ellott a Redbid con la firma del contratto preliminare. Ellott resterà col 30%. Stadio a San Siro o Sesto. Con o anche senza l'Inter. Si vuole procedere il prima possibile. Maldini e Massara resteranno così come Furlani. Del futuro di Gazidis se ne parlerà più avanti: ha un contratto fino a novembre.


Voglio spezzare una lancia a favore di questo qui.. a differenza di tutti gli altri, partenendo da mister bean, li, pink passando per i vari Galatioto con la sua ciurma nascosta, la famiglia rickets il moldavo quello famoso finendo per il baffone e la sua ambasciata.. questo qui è stato l'unico che non ha aperto praticamente bocca. Nessuna dichiarazione, nulla di nulla. Se farà vedere la faccia sarà solo a trattiva firmata e concluso. Alla fine tutti sanno di RedBird pure Berluscaroni ne ha parlato in modo ufficiale.. ma loro sono stati zitti. Questo è molto molto professionale.

Poi oh io sono convinto che questo Cardinale stia provando a fare l'affare del secolo rischiando molto..


----------



## mandraghe (26 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: Jerry Cardinale è sbarcato a Milano. IN settimana il passaggio del Milan da Ellott a Redbid con la firma del contratto preliminare. Ellott resterà col 30%. Stadio a San Siro o Sesto. Con o anche senza l'Inter. Si vuole procedere il prima possibile. Maldini e Massara resteranno così come Furlani. Del futuro di Gazidis se ne parlerà più avanti: ha un contratto fino a novembre.



Il progetto media company potrebbe essere efficace. Il problema è come lo fanno. Se pensano di prendere mezze seghe, spacciarle per fenomeni e costruire un castello di fumo ovvio che sarà una roba ridicola.

A me comunque questi ispirano poco. Tanto è vero che spero che Elliott rimanga con una quota importante, il che è tutto dire.


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: Jerry Cardinale è sbarcato a Milano. IN settimana il passaggio del Milan da Ellott a Redbid con la firma del contratto preliminare. Ellott resterà col 30%. Stadio a San Siro o Sesto. Con o anche senza l'Inter. Si vuole procedere il prima possibile. Maldini e Massara resteranno così come Furlani. Del futuro di Gazidis se ne parlerà più avanti: ha un contratto fino a novembre.


far naufragare la trattativa con Investcorp e indirizzarla verso RedBird può essere la nostra sliding doors. Vedremo come finirà, i presupposti non mi sembrano dei migliori.


----------



## Mika (26 Maggio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Il progetto media company potrebbe essere efficace. Il problema è come lo fanno. Se pensano di prendere mezze seghe, spacciarle per fenomeni e costruire un castello di fumo ovvio che sarà una roba ridicola.
> 
> A me comunque questi ispirano poco. Tanto è vero che spero che Elliott rimanga con una quota importante, il che è tutto dire.


Nell'articolo si parla del 30% ad Elliot e 70% a Redbird.


----------



## mandraghe (26 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Nell'articolo si parla del 30% ad Elliot e 70% a Redbird.



Si, avevo visto, infatti esprimevo più che altro una speranza. Ovviamente occorre capire come si svilupperà la governance. Però spesso ste gestioni più o meno condivise raramente sono ottimali, e non parlo solo di aziende sportive ma proprio di business in generale.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (26 Maggio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Si, avevo visto, infatti esprimevo più che altro una speranza. Ovviamente occorre capire come si svilupperà la governance. Però spesso ste gestioni più o meno condivise raramente sono ottimali, e non parlo solo di aziende sportive ma proprio di business in generale.


Ci sono i presupposti per un bel polpettone insipido.


----------



## ignaxio (26 Maggio 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> far naufragare la trattativa con Investcorp e indirizzarla verso RedBird può essere la nostra sliding doors. Vedremo come finirà, i presupposti non mi sembrano dei migliori.


Ragazzi, ancora non è chiara che la differenza non la fa la proprietà ma i dirigenti: 
Mettete Maldini/Massara con Elliot, RedBird, Investcorp e il risultato sarà sempre positivo.
Mettete Mirabelli con budget infinito e ci saranno solo disastri.


----------



## King of the North (26 Maggio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ancora non è chiara che la differenza non la fa la proprietà ma i dirigenti:
> Mettete Maldini/Massara con Elliot, RedBird, Investcorp e il risultato sarà sempre positivo.
> Mettete Mirabelli con budget infinito e ci saranno solo disastri.


ASSOLUTAMENTE D'ACCORDO


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: Jerry Cardinale è sbarcato a Milano. IN settimana il passaggio del Milan da Ellott a Redbid con la firma del contratto preliminare. Ellott resterà col 30%. Stadio a San Siro o Sesto. Con o anche senza l'Inter. Si vuole procedere il prima possibile. Maldini e Massara resteranno così come Furlani. Del futuro di Gazidis se ne parlerà più avanti: ha un contratto fino a novembre.



Libidine... doppia libidine... libidine con i fiocchi!


----------



## mandraghe (26 Maggio 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ci sono i presupposti per un bel polpettone insipido.



Io mi auguro che le notizie secondo cui Elliott presterebbe i soldi mancanti a Redbird siano senza fondamento.

Sarebbe come se io vendo una casa, contemporaneamente faccio un prestito all'acquirente, resto ad abitare insieme a lui e mi intrometto anche nell'uso dell'immobile. Un bel casino eh?

Beh sembra che possa succedere una cosa simile. Non ci vedo nulla di positivo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (26 Maggio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ancora non è chiara che la differenza non la fa la proprietà ma i dirigenti:
> Mettete Maldini/Massara con Elliot, RedBird, Investcorp e il risultato sarà sempre positivo.
> Mettete Mirabelli con budget infinito e ci saranno solo disastri.


Sarà anche positivo il risultato ma sarebbe bello mandarli anche a fare mercato con più di un sacchetto di noccioline e un casco di banane. Ovviamente è un concetto esasperato ma il succo è quello...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (26 Maggio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Io mi auguro che le notizie secondo cui Elliott presterebbe i soldi mancanti a Redbird siano senza fondamento.
> 
> Sarebbe come se io vendo una casa, contemporaneamente faccio un prestito all'acquirente, resto ad abitare insieme a lui e mi intrometto anche nell'uso dell'immobile. Un bel casino eh?
> 
> Beh sembra che possa succedere una cosa simile. Non ci vedo nulla di positivo.


Invece è proprio cosi e Elliott dovrebbe averne prestati pure parecchi da quel che si dice...


----------



## mandraghe (26 Maggio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ancora non è chiara che la differenza non la fa la proprietà ma i dirigenti:
> Mettete Maldini/Massara con Elliot, RedBird, Investcorp e il risultato sarà sempre positivo.
> Mettete Mirabelli con budget infinito e ci saranno solo disastri.



Questo sì.

Però non si può sempre stare sul filo del rasoio. Non aver sostituito Kjaer a gennaio poteva costarci carissimo, ringraziamo che è esploso Kalulu e che, soprattutto, né lui né Tomori si son fatti male, perché se uno dei due si fosse infortunato avresti giocato con Romagnoli e Gabbia primo cambio. Se sbagliavi una gara lo scudetto non lo vincevi. Ecco, di questi azzardi ne farei a meno.


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Maggio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ancora non è chiara che la differenza non la fa la proprietà ma i dirigenti:
> Mettete Maldini/Massara con Elliot, RedBird, Investcorp e il risultato sarà sempre positivo.
> Mettete Mirabelli con budget infinito e ci saranno solo disastri.


mi sa che non è chiara a te ed altri, che senza soldi vinci sporadicamente. Purtroppo servono pure quelli, la sola competenza non basta. Perché poi arrivi ad un bivio o hai la forza economica per trattenere i tuoi giocatori più forti ed inserire altri per aumentare il livello, oppure ricominci il ciclo, vendendo/perdendo i tuoi big e cercando nuovi possibili futuri talenti. E occhio, non sta scritto da nessuna parte che ti vada sempre bene come con Donnarumma/Maignan.


----------



## mandraghe (26 Maggio 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Invece è proprio cosi e Elliott dovrebbe averne prestati pure parecchi da quel che si dice...



Allora temo che assisteremo al Yonghong Li 2, The revenge


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: Jerry Cardinale è sbarcato a Milano. IN settimana il passaggio del Milan da Ellott a Redbid con la firma del contratto preliminare. Ellott resterà col 30%. Stadio a San Siro o Sesto. Con o anche senza l'Inter. Si vuole procedere il prima possibile. Maldini e Massara resteranno così come Furlani. Del futuro di Gazidis se ne parlerà più avanti: ha un contratto fino a novembre.



.


----------



## Giek (26 Maggio 2022)

Dai, finiti i festeggiamenti, riparte l’incubo


----------



## Didaco (26 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: Jerry Cardinale è sbarcato a Milano. IN settimana il passaggio del Milan da Ellott a Redbid con la firma del contratto preliminare. Ellott resterà col 30%. Stadio a San Siro o Sesto. Con o anche senza l'Inter. Si vuole procedere il prima possibile. Maldini e Massara resteranno così come Furlani. Del futuro di Gazidis se ne parlerà più avanti: ha un contratto fino a novembre.


.


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Preparatevi a due diligence,rinvio,slitte,closing,dame bianche,cauto ottimismo,mercato condiviso,a saldo 0...


E Licia Ronzulli non ce la metti?


----------



## Dexter (26 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: Jerry Cardinale è sbarcato a Milano. IN settimana il passaggio del Milan da Ellott a Redbid con la firma del contratto preliminare. Ellott resterà col 30%. Stadio a San Siro o Sesto. Con o anche senza l'Inter. Si vuole procedere il prima possibile. Maldini e Massara resteranno così come Furlani. Del futuro di Gazidis se ne parlerà più avanti: ha un contratto fino a novembre.


D'altronde quale fondo investirebbe 1 miliardo e più di euro per lasciare una grossa quota ad Elliott, se non Elliott stesso? Ero certo del ritiro di Investcorp per quel 10%, figuriamoci 30  Per il mercato non dovete preoccuparvi, non cambia assolutamente niente. La cessione societaria é solo di facciata


----------



## Nomaduk (26 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: Jerry Cardinale è sbarcato a Milano. IN settimana il passaggio del Milan da Ellott a Redbid con la firma del contratto preliminare. Ellott resterà col 30%. Stadio a San Siro o Sesto. Con o anche senza l'Inter. Si vuole procedere il prima possibile. Maldini e Massara resteranno così come Furlani. Del futuro di Gazidis se ne parlerà più avanti: ha un contratto fino a novembre.


Speriamo non parli come commisso


----------



## sunburn (26 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Libidine... doppia libidine... libidine con i fiocchi!


L’avatar di Al Maktoum è una sentenza.


----------



## Didaco (26 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: Jerry Cardinale è sbarcato a Milano. IN settimana il passaggio del Milan da Ellott a Redbid con la firma del contratto preliminare. Ellott resterà col 30%. Stadio a San Siro o Sesto. Con o anche senza l'Inter. Si vuole procedere il prima possibile. Maldini e Massara resteranno così come Furlani. Del futuro di Gazidis se ne parlerà più avanti: ha un contratto fino a novembre.



Secondo Repubblica, Gerry Cardinale avrebbe già fatto visita all'area di Sesto (oltre a San Siro, ovviamente)


----------



## el_gaucho (26 Maggio 2022)

Se decide di fare lo stadio solo nostro diventa il mio idolo.


----------



## sunburn (26 Maggio 2022)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Se decide di fare lo stadio solo nostro diventa il mio idolo.


Sarebbe un buon punto di partenza. Lo stadio è l’icona per eccellenza di un club e, se davvero vogliono puntare su questa famosa “media company”, penso stonerebbe averlo in condivisione con un club dello stesso campionato.
Ci credo poco, eh. Ma lo stadio in condivisione non mi ha mai entusiasmato.


----------



## ignaxio (26 Maggio 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> mi sa che non è chiara a te ed altri, che senza soldi vinci sporadicamente. Purtroppo servono pure quelli, la sola competenza non basta. Perché poi arrivi ad un bivio o hai la forza economica per trattenere i tuoi giocatori più forti ed inserire altri per aumentare il livello, oppure ricominci il ciclo, vendendo/perdendo i tuoi big e cercando nuovi possibili futuri talenti. E occhio, non sta scritto da nessuna parte che ti vada sempre bene come con Donnarumma/Maignan.


Perché tu pensi che Elliot, RedBird o investcorp o persino Berlusconi siano “senza soldi”?

tutte le squadre devono far quadrare i conti e ci sono dirigenti che sanno farlo e altri no. Ad es. Galliani non sapeva farlo IMHO. 

non citatemi PSG e Real perché loro partono da altri presupposti che noi nemmeno se ci compra Elon Musk possiamo cambiare scoccando le dita.


----------



## Zenos (26 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Preparatevi a due diligence,rinvio,slitte,closing,dame bianche,cauto ottimismo,mercato condiviso,a saldo 0...


L accordo con Redbird slitta a settimana prossima,fonte Sportmediaset

1 slitta.


----------



## mandraghe (26 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> L accordo con Redbird slitta a settimana prossima,fonte Sportmediaset
> 
> 1 slitta.




SledBird


----------



## kipstar (26 Maggio 2022)

mi aspetto investimenti mirati..


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Maggio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ancora non è chiara che la differenza non la fa la proprietà ma i dirigenti:
> Mettete Maldini/Massara con Elliot, RedBird, Investcorp e il risultato sarà sempre positivo.
> Mettete Mirabelli con budget infinito e ci saranno solo disastri.


Hai voglia a spiegarlo. 
Il milan oramai sarà una macchina che andrà per conto suo, ovviamente con 200milioni di sponsorizzazioni fittizie arrivi prima al Top top ma ci arriveremo comunque.


----------



## ignaxio (26 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Hai voglia a spiegarlo.
> Il milan oramai sarà una macchina che andrà per conto suo, ovviamente con 200milioni di sponsorizzazioni fittizie arrivi prima al Top top ma ci arriveremo comunque.


Sì, forse arrivi prima tra i TOP club europei, ma per vincere non è detto che sia la strada più veloce perché vai a una velocità non gestibile e finisce che compri solo figurine come il PSG senza un progetto vincente.


----------



## ignaxio (26 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Hai voglia a spiegarlo.
> Il milan oramai sarà una macchina che andrà per conto suo, ovviamente con 200milioni di sponsorizzazioni fittizie arrivi prima al Top top ma ci arriveremo comunque.


E aggiungo: serve gente che sa comprare giocatori e scoprirli prima che esplodono, gente che sa attirare sponsor, gente con le mani in pasta (per questo ad esempio Marotta è un vincente), gente mischiata con la politica per fare lo stadio.
Il proprietario che ha 3 miliardi con quello che ha 1 miliardo e mezzo non fa differenza.


----------



## Alkampfer (26 Maggio 2022)

e via col Frank Sinatra Stadium.


----------



## Tobi (26 Maggio 2022)

Ma se Li avesse messo al comando Maldini Massara Gadzidis, con 240 milioni... chissà come sarebbe andata


----------



## Marcex7 (26 Maggio 2022)

Elliott,che doveva essere il nostro Tohir resta.E già qui partiamo male.
E come se non bastasse,ad Elliott ci si aggiunge Redbird che è della stessa parrocchia(conti in ordine,quarto posto e va bene così).
Ma diventeremo una media company perchè nel calcio si vince solo così.Disastro


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Preparatevi a due diligence,rinvio,slitte,closing,dame bianche,cauto ottimismo,mercato condiviso,a saldo 0...


Il mercato sará comunque regolato dal livello di payroll che garantisca il Milan da un minimo scostamento del,pareggio di bilancio, con o senza cessione.

cosa intendi con “saldo zero”?

sicuramente il Milan spenderá in cartellini enormemente di piú di quanto incasserá, ma questo non danneggerá il bilancio in quanto taglia tantissimi costi di ingaggio e ammortamento dei giocatori in uscita.

d’altronde ormai dovremmo aver capito tutti che le proprietá Non mettono soldi per fare la spesa al mercato!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Maggio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ma se Li avesse messo al comando Maldini Massara Gadzidis, con 240 milioni... chissà come sarebbe andata


Avrebbero fatto come Maldini e Leonardo, li avrebbero buttati nel cesso con gli Higuain e i Caldara.

É Gazidis che gli ha spiegato come si fa a spendere i soldi in modo oculato.
poi Paolo ci ha messo la conoscenza del calcio una volta appreso il concetto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> L’avatar di Al Maktoum è una sentenza.



Provo a portare sfiga anche a Gerry allora, anche se ormai la maledizione di Al Maktoum è in moto.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Maggio 2022)

Leggo molto scetticismo nei confronti di questi americani, per me se continuano a fare il percorso di Elliott con magari un margine superiore di spesa in estate sarebbe tanta roba.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: Jerry Cardinale è sbarcato a Milano. IN settimana il passaggio del Milan da Ellott a Redbid con la firma del contratto preliminare. Ellott resterà col 30%. Stadio a San Siro o Sesto. Con o anche senza l'Inter. Si vuole procedere il prima possibile. Maldini e Massara resteranno così come Furlani. Del futuro di Gazidis se ne parlerà più avanti: ha un contratto fino a novembre.


Vedremo. Tutto molto confuso finora. Non mi sbilancio.

Chiunque venga non deve toccare nulla. La gestione sportiva va bene così come è.

Il lavoro da fare è tanto in sede, dove nei prossimi anni dovremo colmare il divario coi top club europei per organizzazione commerciale e fatturato.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Maggio 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Avrebbero fatto come Maldini e Leonardo, li avrebbero buttati nel cesso con gli Higuain e i Caldara.
> 
> É Gazidis che gli ha spiegato come si fa a spendere i soldi in modo oculato.
> poi Paolo ci ha messo la conoscenza del calcio una volta appreso il concetto.


Gli ha spiegato anche come fare partire i giocatori a parametro zero.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Maggio 2022)

Rimango dell' opinione di 3 settimane fa.

Per fortuna, di questa cessione, per come si sono messe le cose, mi frega quanto il prossimo colore dello smalto che userà Il tizio dei Makeskin.

Non cambierà assolutamente nulla probabilmente, "peggio" che l' auto-sostentamento non potranno fare.
Quindi amen.

Ai tempi di yogurt li e le sue miniere di fosforo, avevo consumato il tasto F5


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Gli ha spiegato anche come fare partire i giocatori a parametro zero.


Abbiamo vinto uno scudetto spendendo metá delle rivali.

qualsiasi critica alla gestione é a questo punto priva di fondamenta.

potevano non far partire Donnarumma dandogli 10 Nettie rinunciare a Maignane a Tomori (che costano quei soldi).

Per fortuna che A gestire abbiamo gente che ne capisce.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Maggio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Perché tu pensi che Elliot, RedBird o investcorp o persino Berlusconi siano “senza soldi”?
> 
> tutte le squadre devono far quadrare i conti e ci sono dirigenti che sanno farlo e altri no. Ad es. Galliani non sapeva farlo IMHO.
> 
> non citatemi PSG e Real perché loro partono da altri presupposti che noi nemmeno se ci compra Elon Musk possiamo cambiare scoccando le dita.


Dovresti leggere meglio ciò che ho scritto, e già che ci sei quello che ha detto Paolo Maldini, non io.


----------



## Igniorante (27 Maggio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> D'altronde quale fondo investirebbe 1 miliardo e più di euro per lasciare una grossa quota ad Elliott, se non Elliott stesso? Ero certo del ritiro di Investcorp per quel 10%, figuriamoci 30  Per il mercato non dovete preoccuparvi, non cambia assolutamente niente. La cessione societaria é solo di facciata



Ma infatti.
Io è la prima volta che vedo scenari del genere nell'acquisizione di una società.
Non è che Elliott ha da lavare i quattrini come faceva il nano?


----------



## Miro (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: Jerry Cardinale è sbarcato a Milano. IN settimana il passaggio del Milan da Ellott a Redbid con la firma del contratto preliminare. Ellott resterà col 30%. Stadio a San Siro o Sesto. Con o anche senza l'Inter. Si vuole procedere il prima possibile. Maldini e Massara resteranno così come Furlani. Del futuro di Gazidis se ne parlerà più avanti: ha un contratto fino a novembre.


Jerry Cardinale...e la mente corre subito a Sal Galatioto


----------

